# Atlantis Models Official Announcement--the return of aurora ZORRO



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I just got confirmation to make this announcement: 

Atlantis has just concluded negotiations with Revell Monogram .
The Aurora Mold for the Zorro kit has survived...and Atlantis is releasing it..It will have the Original Mort Kuntsler artwork for the box..The mold at present needs some polishing, and some slight repairs, but other than that, its all original...We are shooting for a fall release date...Atlantis has already mentioned it at wonderfest, but I have been given the go ahead by Peter to announce it here..we still have a few things that are still in the planning stages..I will announce them when its time..

Z
*


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Z,

Cool news :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Kool!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great News!


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

That's great news, another classic kit from the original mold.
Thank you Atlantis.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Incredible news.Funny Revell-Monogram didn't re-release it before.I guess that re sizing it to 1/8th scale is out of the question.


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Great News Zathros!

Looking forward to this one for a long time.

Sounds like Atlantis is going in a great direction, and what validity will you need once these releases hit the shelves?

Again thank you Atlantis and please keep them coming!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Cool. 

So they got the Disney license?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Probably easier to just leave the "Walt Disney's" off the box. Revell did that with their Peter Pan Pirate ship, Glencoe with their Tomorrowland rocket, etc. If you notice, the Moon Bus does not say 2001 a Space Odyssey on it either... You can buy a reissue of the Marx Disney Davey Crocket Alamo and it even still has Fes Parker's picture, just the Disney name is no longer on the tin fort.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

*Zorro Productions, Inc.*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to:navigation, search 

*Zorro Productions, Inc.* controls the worldwide trademarks and copyrights in the name, visual likeness and the character of Zorro. The brand has over 35 licensing agents worldwide for all media and ancillary products.
Zorro Productions, Inc. was established and the corporate offices are located in Berkeley, California.
*[edit] Key people*

*President*: John Gertz
*General Counsel*: Susan Berger
*Licensing Manager*: Will Anzenberger *Graphic Design*: Lindsay Watson
*[edit] External links*


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

So this must be heaven...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The Bloodthirsty Pirates and now Zorro..... These guys are climbing on my popularity list in a hurry!!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you for the awesome news *Z*! I never had this one as a kid either. George's 5&10, the store where I got my kits from never carried it, and it's been one of my grail kits for many years. :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Its about High time someone reissued this kit and glad they have done so!Looking forward to getting this one aswell when it comes out and thanks Zathros for posting the info:thumbsup:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Holy crap this made my day!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow...Fantastic News!!!....I wonder what other Aurora Molds survived???:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Wow...Fantastic News!!!....I wonder what other Aurora Molds survived???:thumbsup:
> Mcdee:wave:


Im banking a Majority of them survived!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Fantastic news!!!

Wayne


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

This is FANTASTIC news!!:woohoo:
The beauty of it is that it's not re-engineered but the ORIGINAL mold!
I really hope Atlantis and Revell have a great working relationship and continue reissuing classic Auroras.
Guys, it can't get much better than this......

Chris.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Thanks to you all, on behalf of Atlantis, for the rousing endorsement..

As I said before...

there are a few more Atlantis is keeping "under thier hat" for now...I will be happy to field any questions...but right now..I thought the majority of you would be happy with this...this was in the works for awhile..we just had to wait for a few final negotiations to be done...looks like between polar lights , Moebius, and Atlantis...there wont be many classic reissues left to do..and to me, that's a good thing.

Z


*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> This is FANTASTIC news!!:woohoo:
> The beauty of it is that it's not re-engineered but the ORIGINAL mold!
> I really hope Atlantis and Revell have a great working relationship and continue reissuing classic Auroras.
> Guys, it can't get much better than this......
> ...


*stay tuned, Chris...It just might*
*Z*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zathros said:


> *stay tuned, Chris...It just might*
> *Z*


OK Zathros !!!...Now You're just Teasing


....and I wouldn't want it any other way...
I'm sure we all ears...:thumbsup:Mcdee

PS any other hints for us poor old Farts stuck at home (not at Wonderfest)
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> OK Zathros !!!...Now You're just Teasing
> 
> 
> ....and I wouldn't want it any other way...
> ...


Same here and any chance that Altantis will make the MOM Godzilla:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

What a time to be a kid!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yowza! :thumbsup:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Man best news i heard all day! i just got back to the hotel while im vacationing in beautiful Orlando Florida i was at Hollywood studios (formerly MgM Studios and i was at Walt disney's attraction "A man and his dream" and saw they had some Disney collectiables in the showcase and i saw they had an Aurora Zorro mib and my mouth was watering and been on mind all day and now i get to my Hotel room to check some email and i see this ! Man awesome can it get any better oh Hell yea !!!!!!!!!!

Robert.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome! I'm in for one.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Was the mask of Zorro a seperate part,or molded on the face.I might be guessing wrong,but was the mask a little too thick.It's about the only flaw I can find with that kit.Is Atlantis is to release certain old kits,will they try to improve some of them if need be.Aurora had a weakness with the heads especially.The Gold Knight on the Horse would be my next favorite kit from Aurora.A good optional head as a choice for the Knight would be fantastic.:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Was the mask of Zorro a seperate part,or molded on the face.I might be guessing wrong,but was the mask a little too thick.It's about the only flaw I can find with that kit.Is Atlantis is to release certain old kits,will they try to improve some of them if need be.Aurora had a weakness with the heads especially.The Gold Knight on the Horse would be my next favorite kit from Aurora.A good optional head as a choice for the Knight would be fantastic.:thumbsup:


I think the mask is a seperate piece like the Lone Rangers.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

wolfman66 said:


> I think the mask is a seperate piece like the Lone Rangers.


Its molded into face.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The knot was a separate piece. I stil have a boxed kit of this alonge with UNCLE kits. I would like to see the Man from U.N.C.L.E., so that I can build them and sell my originals. Some people will still collect kits with the original Aurora name, and the original plastic. Gladiator and Sparticus, please move up the dates.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

This was one of the very first model kits that I built by myself as a kid. I'm certainly getting one for old time's sake. And this time, I may actually paint it! 

Sean


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Atlantis had some nice color sell sheets of the kit at the Fest. Snagged a couple to take to the local hobby shop. That was the first I had heard of this... I almost fell over right there in the hall.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Zorro and the Black Bear were two of my favorite Aurora kits. Both in one year is just too much to comprehend. Whoo hoo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Rattrap said:


> Zorro and the Black Bear were two of my favorite Aurora kits. Both in one year is just too much to comprehend. Whoo hoo! :thumbsup:


*well, consider yourself getting them ..they are a reality..and both are on atlantis' production schedule.when a product is announced, they mean business...:thumbsup:*...*more to come....*


*Z*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

apls said:


> The knot was a separate piece. I stil have a boxed kit of this alonge with UNCLE kits. I would like to see the Man from U.N.C.L.E., so that I can build them and sell my originals. Some people will still collect kits with the original Aurora name, and the original plastic. Gladiator and Sparticus, please move up the dates.


*As you may know, The bloodthirsty pirates are on our schedule...Cannot announce just yet on a release date on the gladiators...as soon as I know, I will post that information.but again, I would say the pirates will be before the gladiators.Personally ,I would love to see the uncle kits out again...but I have absolutely at this time , no information whatsoever on the possibility of them..

My opinion?? I think that there would be a very limited market for them...Sure, Id buy em, and some of you would, but that would not justify even the molds costs, not to mention turning a profit for atlantis..
and I seriously doubt that RM would have those molds still...if they did, it would be a miracle..but anythings possible...but if the kits would have to be reverse enjineered, I would probably discourage it..

But remember I am a huge Aurora fan...but there are some kits that aurora did that many of us would love to see...that would only sell to hard core aurora fans...and that would be maybe 500-700 worlwide..
its not even a question of "mass appeal"..its a question of at least a somewhat reasonable limited appeal..
again, I will keep you all posted.




Z *


----------



## txbuster (Mar 23, 2000)

I am so glad that I logged-on today! Of all the Aurora kits, Zorro is one I never had the opportunity to purchase during my youth - and yet the character is absolutely one of my all-time favorites. Ah yes - this news has made my year!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zathros, ladles and gentlemints...our Man From Atlantis! :lol:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zathros said:


> *
> But remember I am a huge Aurora fan...but there are some kits that aurora did that many of us would love to see...that would only sell to hard core aurora fans...and that would be maybe 500-700 worlwide..
> its not even a question of "mass appeal"..its a question of at least a somewhat reasonable limited appeal..
> again, I will keep you all posted.
> Z *


I consider myself one of the Hard Core Aurora fans and just the thought of what might become a reality again sends me to 7th heaven...It would be ideal if we knew what molds actually still exist, because those would be the choice of other hard core Aurora guys also...but I assume that info is a well guarded secret....hmmmm... well so far, so good...Zorro will be a well recieved kit and I'm sure Atlantis will have a few cool surprises for us old Hard Core guys too :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*If I were a betting man, Id bet that the Uncle molds are long gone...they probably had more scrap value of copper content then zorro did...and some of these molds werent scrapped because they simply may have been forgotten in storage..there is one or 2 left...but "I aint sayin nuttin" that I havent been authorized to comment on*..


*Z*


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Zathros,

Well, I for one, always believed what you were telling us! I've dealt with Pete and MegaHobby and they are all top notch stand up guys so I have all the faith in the world that they can and WILL deliver!

In fact, I already have bought the 3 UFO kits...just to support their efforts!

Great news!

MMM


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Zathros,
> 
> Well, I for one, always believed what you were telling us! I've dealt with Pete and MegaHobby and they are all top notch stand up guys so I have all the faith in the world that they can and WILL deliver!
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the vote of confidence*, *and I can tell you that atlantis is just as excited about these projects as you all are..and they intend to keep going as long as there is a desire for these subjects...so again..stay tuned..we're in for a very enjoyable ride:thumbsup:*..

*Z*


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Zathros said:


> *As you may know, The bloodthirsty pirates are on our schedule...Cannot announce just yet on a release date on the gladiators...as soon as I know, I will post that information.but again, I would say the pirates will be before the gladiators.Personally ,I would love to see the uncle kits out again...but I have absolutely at this time , no information whatsoever on the possibility of them..*



I know the bear and other wild life (sadly) won't feature reproduction box art, but aside from Zorro, will any other figure or repro kits have original box art?

Sean


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

SpaceCrawler said:


> I know the bear and other wild life (sadly) won't feature reproduction box art, but aside from Zorro, will any other figure or repro kits have original box art?
> 
> Sean


*Presently, atlantis will use original boxart, as they feel it is a marketable part of the product*.*that's all I have on that for now..

Z
*


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am glad that they will be using original box art :thumbsup:


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Zorro update has been added to Atlantis Models homepage


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great news, just weeks after Auroranut was wondering how he could replace the knot he'd lost from his Zorro kit!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I never had this one as a kid, looking forward to finally getting one after all these years.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Great news, just weeks after Auroranut was wondering how he could replace the knot he'd lost from his Zorro kit!


Methinks problem is solved.....:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> Methinks problem is solved.....:woohoo:
> 
> Chris.


*That's a given, my friend :thumbsup:*


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

My son who is a *HUGE *Zorro fan, always wanted me to find this kit for his room, I told him the odds of that one happening so when he found out this news I can say I hadn't seen him that excited in quite some time.:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Apache on Horse would be a kit to consider next on Atlantis' release selection.It would be a great seller.Meanwhile the Zorro kit will be anxiously awaited for by many modelers.:hat:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

What scale is this kit?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Mitchellmania said:


> What scale is this kit?


Basically 1/12.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

...with same horse as the Lone Ranger....and later...the Headless Horseman from PL. (only hair texture was added). I think the horse came out as a kit--as Black Beauty.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

ShadOAB said:


> ...with same horse as the Lone Ranger....and later...the Headless Horseman from PL. (only hair texture was added). I think the horse came out as a kit--as Black Beauty.


No the Black beauty was original used for the Gold Knight and the Confederate raider and apache.The one that the Horsemen,Lone Ranger and zorro are on is the white stallion


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*The White Stallion*

The Polar lights Headless Horseman did not use the Aurora White Stallion. That was a new sculpt. The White Stallion was only used on Lone Ranger and Zorro and released originally by itself with the other wildlife kits. We will not be doing any figure kits that required the Black Fury horse, maybe Moebius will pop them out as they have the horse tool. Pete Megahobby-Atlantis


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

And of course if you decided to ever do the Lone Ranger kit I would be your bestest friend ever!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I still want to see the Green Beret and Undersea Lab. And those don't require a horse!


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

I would love to see the old Revell Flash Gordon kit reproduced. But that's Revell, no idea what the status of the molds or rights are...

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've virtually zero interest in Zorro but I'd like to see the Flash Gordon kit reissued too.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

*Other models*

I just read Thomas Graham's wonderful book "Aurora Model Kits." I had forgotten many of the models I had done as a child, as well as not knowing about others. The Lone Ranger and Tonto would be great to have again, but I had not known about Zorro until this book.

Nice to see it's coming back out!

If you don't know, some of the Aurora molds were deliberately melted down to avoid competition with Monogram's own models, but some were damaged by a train wreck during the shipping -- snow got into some of them as well and ruined them.

As for other re-issues I would like to see, I would put Tarzan and the Prehistoric Scenes way up on my list. I'd also love to see Revell's four-foot Saturn V again.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

DocJam00 said:


> I just read Thomas Graham's wonderful book "Aurora Model Kits." I had forgotten many of the models I had done as a child, as well as not knowing about others. The Lone Ranger and Tonto would be great to have again, but I had not known about Zorro until this book.
> 
> Nice to see it's coming back out!
> 
> ...


Some of the Prehistoric Scenes are already currently in rerelease but I'd also love to see them _all_ released again (with original boxes). 

Sean


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

*??*

Any idea which ones, other than the two from PL? And are they with the original bases or not?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Headless Horseman is 1/8 scale. Huge compared to Zorro.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

DocJam00 said:


> Any idea which ones, other than the two from PL? And are they with the original bases or not?


PL=Polar Lights? They haven't released any Prehistoric Scenes kits. Their dinosaurs are new. These are the current Prehistoric Scenes kits currently put out by Revell. They do not come with complete bases (I don't think the Mammoth comes with any base- the others that have two-piece bases only include a half base I think, not sure the Allosaurus has a base at all - all mine are still boxed).










Sean


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

apls said:


> Headless Horseman is 1/8 scale. Huge compared to Zorro.


Which is why he looks like he's riding a hirsute pony instead of a horse.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ya know Zorro, I never even noticed that before!!:drunk:
I really need to learn to pay attention to what I build.....
It sticks out like dogs proverbials now.....

Chris.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

It'd be nice if they fixed Zorro's hat -- it's always looked too small. And the sword isn't right, either, IMHO.
Jeff


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> Basically 1/12.


Hey, can I have all the parts back for my Aurora Zorro that I gave you years ago now?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

DocJam00 said:


> If you don't know, some of the Aurora molds were deliberately melted down to avoid competition with Monogram's own models, but some were damaged by a train wreck during the shipping -- snow got into some of them as well and ruined them.
> 
> As for other re-issues I would like to see, I would put Tarzan and the Prehistoric Scenes way up on my list. I'd also love to see Revell's four-foot Saturn V again.


The Aurora molds were not melted to avoid competition with Monogram. Thats bunk. Monogram bought the molds, and found most of them to be 1) obsolete, 2) in poor shape, 3) redundant, 4) not suitable for the late 70s market. The bulk of Aurora's tooling went back 25 years, and things like 10 part rivet encrusted, box scale airplanes, crude 1/32 scale cars, etc. were just deemed not marketable. The beryllium molds were worth more for the metal than what could be made from them. Molds that had some promise or that were in good shape were kept. The snow story is new to me and not discussed in the history of Aurora book. The train wreck story is also only vaguely true. Yes there was a wreck but only one or two molds had any damage. 

Revell and Revell Germany have reissued many of the prehistoric scenes over the years. 

Revell and Revell Germany have reissued their 1/96 Saturn V quite a few times. Revell did a run for Steven's International about 4 years ago. Its quite common on eBay. There is a better Japanese pre finished, semi cut away version in 1/100.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

I am just repeating what was said in Thomas Graham's book vis-a-vis the molds.

And as for the Polar Lights re-issues, I have seen them cited more than once as the old Prehistoric Scenes dinosaurs re-released.

Always the problem with information not gathered firsthand -- always the chance of getting things wrong.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Those PL dinos are new, it was brought up on the old PL boards at the time and one issue was that for new sculpts they weren't very good.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up on the PL dinos. I won't bother picking them up then. But they do look similar, at least in the box art.

And here is Thomas Graham's comment on the Aurora molds: "Passing through upstate New York on the way to Monogram;s headquarters,,,the train derailed, toppling trailers and scattering molds across a frozen field. Once at the Monogram plant the molds were stacked in a warehouse where caked-on ice and mud were cleaned off. Five of the molds were damaged beyond repair: the Aero Jet Commander...Halberstadt CL II, Breguet 14, Albatross C-3, and Cessna Skymaster. The molds that survived the trip were inventoried and those that were not worth repairing or did not fit the Monogram line were destroyed. Aurora had already destroyed many unused molds, such as the Guys and Gals....Beryllium copper molds were particularly vulnerable to being broken up because of that metal's high scrap value....there was a 'feeding frenzy' of mold destruction, with minimum consideration of what being lost...."

There is more, but the intent in buying the Aurora molds was to "take the molds out of circulation" and to "have one less company competing for shelf space....Monogram's leaders felt their company would benefit even if they didn't reuse most of the molds."

So, while damage was a major cause, the overall intent was to remove them from competing with Monogram's own models. Quite a few were destroyed for no reason anyone can remember, such as the Seaview mold. 

Does that make more sense?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

You had it basically right all along, docjam. 
Has anyone said 'welcome to Hobbytalk' to you yet!?


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

No, but thanks for the welcome!

I'm really enjoying catching up on all the old posts.

I used to do models obsessively as a child, but along about 16 I discovered girls thought they were dumb...so like an idiot, I dumped them all....

My son found some models I had picked up at fire sale prices at Toys-R-Us a few years ago, and asked if he could have them. I told him we could do them together, and we've done King Kong and Robin. I bought Invisible Man for myself, and found myself wondering what I could do to improve my techniques. While I'm a helluva lot better than I was at 16 (more patient), and I'm happy with the progress so far, I can see how far I have to go to get to where most of you are.

I also discovered I need glasses now....or one of those magnifying lamps. The black lines on Spiderman's costume are driving me nuts....

I've managed to grab most of the PL re-issues off Ebay -- and bought some of the Moebius models too.

Amazing how the Aurora stuff brings back such strong memories. I remember growing frustrated with the seams, and wondering if there was something I could do to fix them...and then I stopped doing models. To come back and find there are a whole range of products to correct flaws, and so many paints and other goodies -- the 12 year old in me is quite happy....

And so is my 9 year old son, who gets to decorate his room with the results


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

apls said:


> . I would like to see the Man from U.N.C.L.E., so that I can build them and sell my originals. Some people will still collect kits with the original Aurora name, and the original plastic. Gladiator and Sparticus, please move up the dates.


*

The molds for the uncle kits were destroyed long ago...there is confirmation on this...therefore, atlantis' releasing them would be doubtful, if at all..as I said, It just doesnt seem to be a good gamble..
the gladiator and spartacus will probably be at years end, if not next year.

Z

*


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*update*

We have updated the website
http://atlantis-models.com/html/zorro.html
The flyer is the one we handed out at wonderfest it was our first time at the show, we had a great time. We will have a booth next year for sure. Look forward to meeting all of you. Should have some interesting things at the booth! Hopefully we will be at Chiller this year in October.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great price as well!!! Wayyy below what I had in my original that took me a couple years to piece together - still was missing a couple small harnesses. Looks like my decision to sell it a while back paid off.
Where was your table at Wonderfest? As may times as I went thru the dealer rooms on Sat and Sun I never saw yours - guess I was overwhelmed at all to see.
Thanks again for giving us the chance to build these great kits again!
Steve


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

MEGA1 said:


> Hopefully we will be at Chiller this year in October.


Great news!! Will be good to put faces to names!

Buc


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Atlantis Zorro at Megahobby.com Made in the USA*

This kit is now available for preorder at http://www.Megahobby.com entire kit made in the USA! Plastic, instructions, Litho box and shrink wrap.


----------

